# computer will not send to printer windows 10



## IAgrandma (Aug 12, 2015)

My hp notebook will not send anything to my Cannon Pixma MX472 printer. Both are online for wireless but when I try to 
print, my notebook sends the item to my Documents Folder and nothing shows in queue for printing, I have reinstalled my printer and have done the shutdown of router and printer numerous times. My printer shows in my control panel and devices. Both show connected to internet wireless. Any ideas?

using Windows 10


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

In the devices and printers screen is the canon printer set as default?


----------



## IAgrandma (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes, Cannon printer is the default printer


----------



## Agye (Aug 27, 2014)

is your canon has a USB printer and do you have a USB connector? if so why don't you try using that to do a test print out if it prints then we know for sure is the wireless so we can trouble shoot it if not then we know is something else with the settings. and one thing was working before the windows 10 update?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

I just noticed with Edge it prints to documents/pdf by default and you have to manually change the print option. 
However with Office and Google Chrome they automatically point to the default printer. 
Which application are you printing from?


----------



## IAgrandma (Aug 12, 2015)

I was using Edge. I am now downloading Chrome and switching. Will try it.


----------



## IAgrandma (Aug 12, 2015)

Google Chrome is working with my wireless printer !!!! Thank you


----------

